# Looking at a new Kubota M7060



## atgreene

I currently have a '07 M7040 that I use year round plowing snow commercially, haying in the summer and bush hogging for hire in the fall. Dealer called me the other day as they knew I was looking for another tractor. Offered me a leftover '14 m7060, new, 1 remote, ag tires, 12 speed.

How are the new 7060's? Buddy is a kubota mechanic, says they've had no issues, whats everyone elses take on the new series?

Price out the door is $43k, haven't shopped around, seems like a decent price.


----------



## JD3430

atgreene said:


> I currently have a '07 M7040 that I use year round plowing snow commercially, haying in the summer and bush hogging for hire in the fall. Dealer called me the other day as they knew I was looking for another tractor. Offered me a leftover '14 m7060, new, 1 remote, ag tires, 12 speed.
> How are the new 7060's? Buddy is a kubota mechanic, says they've had no issues, whats everyone elses take on the new series?
> Price out the door is $43k, haven't shopped around, seems like a decent price.


That's a good price. 
Just sold my '12 M9540 DualSpeed 24 speed 1,100 hr Wednesday for 42K.
It was loaded up too.


----------



## atgreene

They also offered the 0% up to 5 years, 10% down 6 years 0%, 20% down 7 years 0%. I thought 43 sounded reasonable, pretty sure that was new price 4-5 years ago.


----------



## JD3430

atgreene said:


> They also offered the 0% up to 5 years, 10% down 6 years 0%, 20% down 7 years 0%. I thought 43 sounded reasonable, pretty sure that was new price 4-5 years ago.


Is it the 12 speed hydraulic shuttle? 
If it is ask em to throw in a second remote and sign the papers.


----------



## atgreene

It supposedly is. I had my friend here putting a second remote on mine when they called about the tractor. I also want the third function as i use it often on mine.

I had planned to upgrade my rake and mower this year, guess I'll have to get by if i jump on this.


----------



## Tx Jim

I read a thread on a M7060 on another discussion forum that with engine running,hyd shuttle & trans in neutral tractor rocked back & forth if parking brake wasn't applied. Tractor had been to dealer but didn't get corrected.


----------



## slowzuki

Badly adjusted shuttle clutches - almost certainty a wet clutch model with a dragging clutch pack.


----------



## atgreene

My m7040 will do that. Ive got video of it. Never been able to explain it, but it also doesnt go anywhere, just rocks a little.


----------



## atgreene

No clutch to adjust, it was torn down last summer after my bucket mishap, I asked about it, theres nothing there. Apparently it's more common than i thought though.


----------



## slowzuki

There is a set of wet clutches. If the discs are warped at all they will drag. Common wet clutch thing. Many earlier Kubota had issues with the reverser linkage as they use a mechanical setup on the smaller tractors. This isn't common these days as most are electric.



atgreene said:


> No clutch to adjust, it was torn down last summer after my bucket mishap, I asked about it, theres nothing there. Apparently it's more common than i thought though.


----------



## Tx Jim

slowzuki said:


> Badly adjusted shuttle clutches - almost certainty a wet clutch model with a dragging clutch pack.


All ""hyd shuttle Kubota's"" have wet clutches. My guess for rocking in neutral is warped wet disc clutch plates or possibly faulty control valve. A pressure gauge installed in "correct check port should tell the tale"


----------



## JD3430

My 7040 would have abnormally long delays when the hyd shuttle lever was put in reverse


----------



## deadmoose

atgreene said:


> No clutch to adjust, it was torn down last summer after my bucket mishap, I asked about it, theres nothing there. Apparently it's more common than i thought though.


Happens on mine and my brother's when started cold. Freezing cold. When they warm up, goes away. Use block heater sufficiently and no issue.


----------



## atgreene

Mine stays in a heated garage, does it after I have been using it for a while. Every now and then i get out to shovel a walkway when I'm out plowing and it'll do it. I asked them repeatedly when they tore my tranny down if there's any wear items, they said no.


----------



## Hayman5555

I purchase an M7060 in January, 2016. It is a 12 speed, cab, FEL, one remote, hydraulic shift, 4wd.

Here are my thoughts on it:


The AC on mine does not keep it cold. It keeps it almost comfortable - much better than my open cab tractor, but not like my neighbors JD.
I am not pleased with the 12 speed. I consistently find that Low 6 is too slow, but High 1 is too fast and shifting back and forth between them is time consuming (maybe I'm being too picky). If it were geared just a little differently, it would be great.
I don't have any problems with leaving the gear shift in neutral and the tractor jumping. I have tried to get in the habit of putting it in park, but sometimes that is just not worth it (as long as I'm on level ground).
The re-generation has not been a major problem, but a minor inconvenience. It has happened once when I was spraying and was not running at a higher RPM. Fortunately I was near the end of the tank. Another time I was using a box blade and just shifted into a lower gear and raised the RPM. Most of the other times it did the re-gen while I was cutting or baling and it was not a problem (just a little scary when you are baling and start smelling the burn off odor and then start looking for a fire).
I have had no problems with the tractor, and aside from the issues noted I am pleased with it.
I do like the hydraulic shuttle, especially when picking up bales, and I have not had any problems with it.

Tim


----------



## Idaho Hay

Depending on the option it comes with, MSRP looks like it would be at least 50K with a loader. So 43K seams like a pretty good deal.

I have a 2 year old M9960 and really like it (other than orange was never my favorite color ^_^).

You know.... every tractor, car, truck, house, wife, kids, etc. is going to cause some amount of pet peeve in us all. IMO, what matters the most when buying a tractor is: is the tractor right for the job? is the dealership good to work with? and does the price tag fit the budget? With that, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the major name brands.


----------

